# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  3rd TKC Bupati Cup Koi Show, 11 - 13 September 2015

## asnanto

Hallo...teman-teman pencinta koi sekalian, dalam waktu dekat ini TKC akan kembali mengadakan pagelaran kontes koi ke-3 yang akan memperebutkan piala Bupati Tangerang. 
Untuk kontes kali ini TKC akan menyediahkan hadiah dengan total nilai* Rp. 75.000.000,-* yang akan dibagikan kepada para pemenang: 
*- Semua Best In Size
- Semua Champion
- Juara Umum
- Grand Champion A, B dan C*

Dan untuk mensupport para breeder lokal kali ini TKC juga akan memberikan penghargaan *( TKC Breeder Award )* berupa uang tunai kepada para breeder lokal yang berhasil mengumpulkan point terbanyak untuk setiap ikan yang diikut sertakan dalam lomba ini. 

Oleh karena itu dengan segala kerendahan hati dan hormat, kami mengundang para dealer, breeder dan para penghobi koi seluruh nusantara untuk dapat menghadiri acara *3rd TKC Bupati Cup Koi Show 2015* yang akan diselenggarakan *di Breeze BSD City pada tanggal 11-13 September 2015.*
 Untuk keterangan lebih lanjut dapat menghubungi saudara* Hendra Gunadi telp. 0811-846075 atau 0818-959798*
Atas perhatian dan partisipasinya kami segenap panitia TKC show mengucapkan terima kasih yang sebesar-besarnya.

Salam...!!!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gyanbura

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gyanbura

@Om Asnanto... boleh tahu om, mulai jam berapa ya acaranya nanti ? ty b4

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gyanbura

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Daftar fish entry TKC Show 11 - 13 September 2015 :

Ukuran Koi   -              Biaya Pendaftaran
<  15 cm           =   Rp. 175.000,-
16 cm  -  20 cm  =  Rp. 200.000,-
21 cm  -  25 cm  =  Rp. 250.000,-
26 cm  -  30 cm  =  Rp. 325.000,-
31 cm  -  35 cm  =  Rp. 375.000,-
36 cm  -  40 cm  =  Rp. 450.000,-
41 cm  -  45 cm  =  Rp. 525.000,-
46 cm  -  50 cm  =  Rp. 600.000,-
51 cm  -  55 cm  =  Rp. 675.000,-
56 cm  -  60 cm  =  Rp. 750.000,-
61 cm  -  65 cm  =  Rp. 900.000,-
66 cm  -  70 cm  =  Rp. 1.000.000,-
71 cm  -  75 cm  =  Rp. 1.250.000,-
76 cm  -  80 cm  =  Rp. 1.500.000,-
Diatas 80cm       =  Rp. 2.000.000,-

Diskon 10% bagi setiap peserta

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Junneuy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> tempatnya baguss nihh... hadir....


bawa model ngga Om?  ::

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jokopris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jokopris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

kereen acara nya Hadir.....

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwandi_baru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nine_Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

